# Hanseaten-Dialer: Inkassofirma erleidet Schlappe vor Gericht



## sascha (28 April 2004)

*Hanseaten-Dialer: Inkassofirma erleidet Schlappe vor Gericht*

Das Verwaltungsgericht Köln hat der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH (HAS), die nach Dialer-Einwahlen Rechnungen für angebliche Erotik-Abonnements verschickt, eine glatte Abfuhr verpasst. Die HAS wollte mit einem Eilantrag gegen das von der Regulierungsbehörde verhängte Inkassoverbot vorgehen. Das Gericht lehnte den vorläufigen Rechtsschutz ab. Verbraucherschutz sei wichtiger als die Interessen der Firma, die Rechnungen für „zivilrechtlich nicht bestehende und nicht durchsetzbare Forderungen“ verschicke. 

Die Firma HAS hatte Anfang des Jahres rund 100.000 Rechnungen verschickt, in denen sie von den Empfängern jeweils 69,95 Euro für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Erotik-Abonnement forderte. Tatsächlich steckte hinter diesen vermeintlichen Abonnements ein illegaler Dialer. Dieser startete beim Klicken von Werbebannern oder bestimmten Buttons auf Internetseiten automatisch und wählte sich über eine Frankfurter Festnetznummer (069) ein. Über Rückverfolgung gelangte die Firma so offenbar an die Adressen der Betroffenen und schickte ihnen die Rechnung ins Haus. Standen die Opfer nicht im Telefonbuch, erhielten sich nach uns vorliegenden Meldungen Anrufe, bei denen unter Vorwänden die Adresse abgefragt wurde. Ende Februar schritt dann die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) gegen dieses dubiose Geschäftsmodell ein. Nachdem sich etliche Betroffene beschwert hatten, verbot sie der HAS mit Bescheid vom 26. Februar 2004 die Rechnungslegung und das Inkasso. Das Verbot galt auch rückwirkend ab 15. August 2003. (Dialerschutz.de berichtete).

Gegen den Bescheid der Regulierer suchte die HAS um einstweiligen Rechtsschutz beim Verwaltungsgericht Köln nach. Doch die Richter lehnten den Antrag jetzt ab. Zur Begründung führten die Richter an, dass das Interesse der Antragstellerin, vorläufig weiterhin Rechnungen erstellen zu können, weniger schwer wiege als das öffentliche Interesse an einem effektiven Verbraucherschutz. Es bestehe kein schutzwürdiges Interesse der Antragstellerin, Rechnungen über „zivilrechtlich nicht bestehende und nicht durchsetzbare Forderungen“ zu erstellen. Die weiteren Rechtsfragen blieben einer Klärung im Hauptsacheverfahren überlassen, so das VG Köln heute in einer Presseerklärung.

Für viele Verbraucher dürfte die Entscheidung der Kölner Richter zumindest eine gewisse Beruhigung darstellen. Denn mit offensichtlich genau der gleichen Masche wie die HAS sorgen derzeit auch eine Firma namens Digital Web Media Limited und eine Firma HFM für Unruhe bei vielen Usern. Auch in diesen Fällen werden nach dem Einsatz von Dialern mit 069, bzw. 01805-Nummern Rechnungen für angebliche Internet-Erotikabonnements versandt (wir berichteten). Mehrere Verbraucherschutzorganisationen - und auch wir - warnen eindringlich davor, die geforderten Beträge von 49 oder 69,95 Euro unbesehen zu bezahlen. Stattdessen sollte gegen die Rechnungen Widerspruch eingelegt werden. Wer sich getäuscht oder betrogen fühlt, sollte sich zudem an die Polizei wenden. Dialer dürfen in Deutschland nur über die Rufnummerngasse 09009 eingesetzt werden. Alle anderen Nummern wie die 0190, aber auch die 069 oder die 01805 sind für Dialereinwahlen unzulässig.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2004)

Für Juristen hierzu Lesestoff im Beschluss 11 L 673/04 des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (5 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Für Juristen hierzu Lesestoff im Beschluss 11 L 673/04 des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Wer ist die im Beschluß genannte *E. Ltd.* ?

"Ein Vertrag wird jedoch bei dem von der *E. Ltd.* praktizierten Modell nicht abgeschlossen. (...) Es kommt hinzu, dass die *E. Ltd.* nicht abfragt, wer ihr Internetangebot in Anspruch nimmt, so dass der angebliche Vertragspartner ihr unbekannt bleibt. Die Anschriften der Anschlussinhaber werden vielmehr erst später, teilweise durch Mitarbeiter von Callcentern auf äußerst fragwürdige Weise, beispielsweise unter Angabe einer falschen Identität als Postbediensteter oder Mitarbeiter eines Paketdienstes (vgl. die ... in der Anlage zu ihrem Schriftsatz vom 25. März 2004 .... und im Verwaltungsvorgang 2 Blatt 49 dokumentierten Fälle), ermittelt, wobei die Anschlussinhaber mit den Nutzern des Internet-Angebotes nicht zwingend identisch sind. 

Die Umstände dieses Geschäftsmodells sind der Antragstellerin in ihren Einzelheiten bekannt, mit der Folge, dass sie sich bewusst sein musste, bei der Einziehung von Forderungen mitzuwirken, die zivilrechtlich einer Rechtsgrundlage entbehren. 

Das Interesse der Antragstellerin an der Fortführung dieses Geschäftsmodells, welches wesentlich davon lebt, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Internetnutzer aus Unsicherheit oder Unkenntnis die Rechnungen trotz Fehlens eines Rechtsgrundes bezahlt, ist im Rahmen des einstweiligen Rechtschutzverfahrens nicht schutzwürdig. "

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Ich denke, gemeint ist die Firma von M.M. 
(HH/HRB 64131), siehe:
 digital-web-media-Dialer


----------



## galdikas (5 Juli 2004)

*Wer ist die "E. Ltd." ?*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, gemeint ist die Firma von M.M.
> (HH/HRB 64131), siehe:
> digital-web-media-Dialer



Die *Euro Line (Deutschland) GmbH* - HRB 64131, AG Hamburg, dürfte mit *E Ltd.* nicht gemeint gewesen sein.

Vielleicht ist es eine Firmen, bei denen Frau Connie L. S. T. ' s mitmischt, so wie sie es tut/tat bei

Netto Phone GmbH
Euro Media (Deutschland) GmbH
Euro Line (Deutschland) GmbH
McMobil's GmbH
DENALI Zweihundertdreizehnte Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH
"Epor" Vermögensverwaltungsgesellschaft mbH
EURO-TELEKOM (Deutschland) GmbH
DENALI Einhundertsiebte Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH
DENALI Einhundertelfte Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH
DENALI Einhundertsiebzehnte Verwaltungsgesellschaft mbH

<DENMARK> EURO-LINE APS
<DENMARK> EURO-MEDIA APS
<DENMARK> EURO-TELEKOM APS
<DENMARK> EURO-TELE-GROUP HOLDING APS

Niederlassung Portugal: 

<PORTUGAL> EURO TELEGROUP HOLDINGS APS - SUCURSAL EM PORTUGAL

( Zufälligerweise gibt es in Portugal eine [Werbe-]Agentur 
*NIELSEN - COMUNICAÇÃO SOCIAL, SOCIEDADE UNIPESSOAL LDA , LISBOA*
(  Quelle: DGRN - Direcção-Geral dos Registos e do Notariado ) eines Benny M. N. - und ein Däne mit demselben Namen ist auch Geschäftsführer bei den Dialer-Firmen *STENHOLT DESIGN APS* ( --> Tele Team Work ApS) und ( bis Februar 2004 ) bei *MEDIA WORK GmbH*, Spaldingstraße 210, Hamburg  )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

*Spiegel berichtet wieder einmal über Hanseaten*

Spiegel-online berichtet heute (13.9.04) wieder einmal über die Hanseaten. 
Es gibt zwar keine großartigen neuen Erketnntnisse, aber nachfolgend trotzdem der Link zum Spiegelartikel:


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,317831,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Spiegel-online berichtet heute (13.9.04) wieder einmal über die Hanseaten.


wieso wieder einmal ?  Der Spiegel ist aus dem Sommerschlaf erwacht, den aktuellen   Zeitpunkt 28.04.2004, 
bzw die Verhaftung 28.06.2004
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6254
hatte  man tief und sanft  "verpennt" als einzige namhafte  On-Line Publikation, 
war wohl nichts  Neues in Waldhagen in der Netzwelt.....

cp


----------



## drboe (13 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Spiegel ist aus dem Sommerschlaf erwacht,


Eine ziemlich peinliche Vorstellung des Spiegel! Vor allem deshalb, weil das doch sozusagen direkt vor der Haustür des "investigativen Journalismus" stattfindet. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2004)

Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz vorläufiger Festnahmen und Ermittlungen zu mehr als 1500 Anzeigen
> verschicken HAS und HFM weiter ihre Rechnungen


Nanü, da müßten wenigsten  einige sich hier melden, hier sind  aber seit den Festnahmen 
nur noch ganz vereinzelte "Nachzügler"   zu diesem Thema erschienen, nicht mal eins
 zu den Trittbrettfahrern und seit geraumer Zeit nichts  mehr.  
(Was nicht heissen soll , dass das nicht wieder passieren kann)

"Der Spiegel" verabschiedet sich seit Augsteins Ableben  in immer rasanterem Tempo vom
 investigativen Journalismus  weg  hin zu einem Boulevardmagazin. Manche Artikel sind 
geradezu hanebüchen , da werden Aussagen von Spalte eins in Spalte drei auf den Kopf gestellt.... 

cp


----------



## Gutachter (25 September 2004)

*Rechnung bekommen ? Bitte Zusenden*

Hallo, 

wenn da wirklich einer eine Rechnung bekommen haben sollte, 
hätte ich gerne so was in Kopie. Denn das könnte ich entsprechend an die Zuständigen weiter leiten.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 September 2004)

???   

"Ja, ist der Krieg schon vorbei?"


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> "Ja, ist der Krieg schon vorbei?"


noch nicht 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52472


> Polizei ermittelt weiter gegen Hamburger Dialer-Inkasso


http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/?id=531456&nv=hp_rt 
vom  Meldung vom 23. Oktober 2004
Börsen-Report


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

tja wir sind auch fast opfer dieser........... geworden. eines tages rief ein typ bei uns an und fragte meine mutter nach adresse weil wir angeblich was im internet bestellt hatten und er wissen wolle wo er das hinschicken solle. meine mutter hat ihm leider die adresse gesagt und ein paar tage später kam eine rechnung über 50 euro für ein 1 monatiges sesx abo.

gott sei dank haben wir nicht bezahlt. nach dem die uns ne mahnung geschickt haben sind meine eltern zum anwalt gegangen. der hat da hingeschrieben und der ......firma mit rechtlichen schritten gedroht. danach haben diese ...... kleinbei gegeben und dem anwalt geschrieben sie würden es "unter protest" akzeptieren und haben uns noch gedroht dass wir blos nie wieder ihre angebote nutzen sollten LOL soclhe.....:x  :x  :evil:

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

der Krieg scheint noch nicht vorbei!
Gestern habe ich (Rechtsanwalt) eine neues Mandat erhalten Rechnungssteller: Media Work GmbH aus HH; Geschäftsführer: Herr Nielsen; Forderung: 49 EUR; Forderungsgrund: wie gehabt - "Sie haben ein Internetangebot in Anspruch genommen ..."; "Einmonatiges Zugangsrecht ..."; "www.jo______er.de".


_Keine unverifizierten Mailadressen im Forum, schon garnicht von Gästen. Diese Maßnahme dient unter anderem dem Schutz vor SPAM - Heiko_


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnungssteller: Media Work GmbH aus HH



Könntest Du den Brief mal einscannen und hier anonymisiert veröffentlichen?


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2004)

*Dialer --> HAS Erbitte Hilfe*

Hallo............dringende Frage...wie verhält es sich mit Media Work....habe nun die 2. Mahnung bekommen....was kann ich tun..muß ich bezahlen....obwohl alles total link ist???

Danke!!


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2004)

@ gast, das kann man so auf Anhieb derzeit nicht sagen. Wenn Du überzeugt von der Nichtnutzung bist, dann widersprich der Rechung und warte ab, bis man Dir einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zukommen lässt. Dem kannst Du ebenfalls widersprechen und letztlich (ziemlich gelassen) einem Gerichtsverfahren entgegen sehen.

Aber bevor hier weiter diskutiert wird, wiederhole ich mal meine Bitte von der Seite 1:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Media Work GmbH hat das Ganze mEn neu gestrickt und etwas geschickter als bisher (HFM) eingefädelt. Schaut man nämlich auf deren Seite, die auf den Rechungen angegeben ist, dann kommt tatsächlich ein Kostenhinweis und dazu noch ein Fenster für die Aktivierung des Services mittels SMS an eine 0173er Mobilfunknummer. Es fragt sich nun, wie der Vertragsschluss tatsächlich zu Stande kam und warum wieder einmal die Festnetznummer, an der ein Computer hängt, eine Rolle spielt.
Die Tatsache, dass Internetinhalte, deren Abruf über ein Tool realisiert wurde, nur über registrierte Dialer mit der Nummerngasse 09009 zu funktionieren hat, scheint den dänischen Initiatoren der TTW (Tele Team Work ApS) egal zu sein.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

*Dialer --> HAS Erbitte Hilfe*

Werde den Brief einscannen.....am Wochenende!!! Habe schon Widerspruch eingelegt..darauf schrieben die mir einen langen Brief zusammen mit der 1. Mahnung...die 2 kam gestern......schon ziemlich link die ganze Geschichte....

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2004)

*Re: Dialer --> HAS Erbitte Hilfe*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Werde den Brief einscannen.....am Wochenende!


Interessant ist vor allem das Begleitschreiben, in dem die Anwendung aus der Sicht von Media Work erläutert wird - falls Du das auch erhalten hast. Lösche nach dem Scannen bitte alle persönlichen Daten, die Kunden- und die Telefonnummer sowie die URL aus dem Dokument raus, bevor Du es veröffentlichst.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2004)

*Anrufe Geschädigter*

Hallo,
anscheinend schickt die Tele Hansa Rechnungen auf denen die Firmenbezeichnung "Media Work GmbH" angegeben ist. Wir werden seit geraumer Zeit von Geschädigten der Tele Hansa angerufen, "was das denn wohl für eine Rechnung sei und wie wir dazu kommen, eine solche zu erstellen". Wir haben aber gar nichts damit zu tun!!! Wir heißen "abacus mediaworks GmbH" und sind ein sage-Partner (ERP-System), bieten aber keine Internetdienste oder sonstigen dubiosen Servicedienstleistungen an.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

_editiert. sascha_


----------



## PeMa (19 November 2004)

*Media Work GmbH*

Hallo,

wir haben mit Datum vom 11.11.04 ebenfalls eine Rechnung von Media Work GmbH erhalten und haben Widerspruch erhoben - mal sehen wie das weitergeht.
Auf der Rechnung wird die "Hauptnummer" des ISDN-Telefonanschlusses genannt, der Internetzugang erfolgt aber über eine gesonderte MSN. Ich bin der Meinung, dass bei möglicher Einwahl über einen Dialer die gesonderte MSN weitergereicht wird - stimmt das?
Ich frage mich auch, ob solche Rechnungen nicht auch ohne jede erfolgte Einwahl erstellt werden können - im Grunde reicht ein (automatisierter) Blick ins Telefonbuch. Bei Einträgen mit vollständiger Adresse geht dann eine Rechnung in die Post - Versuch und Irrtum!

Gruß PeMa


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2004)

*Re: Media Work GmbH*



			
				PeMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich auch, ob solche Rechnungen nicht auch ohne jede erfolgte Einwahl erstellt werden können...


Du beschreibst es - dieser Verdacht ist äußerst naheliegend. Es gibt ettliche Rechungsempfänger, die überhaupt keinen Computer, geschweige denn einen Internetanschluss haben.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Dialer --> HAS Erbitte Hilfe*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo............dringende Frage...wie verhält es sich mit Media Work....habe nun die 2. Mahnung bekommen....was kann ich tun..muß ich bezahlen....obwohl alles total link ist???
> 
> Danke!!


Hallo Unbekannt, 

habe heute ebenfalls die zweite Mahnung von Media Work erhalten und wolte mich nun bei Dir erkundigen, wie Du weiter vorgegangen bist, bzw. ob Dir Deine  Anonce über das Internet etwas gebracht hat. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir gegen dieses Unternehmen etwas machen könnten.

Bitte melde Dich mit schönen Grüßen aus dem Allgäu

Klaus Schöner

Meine Mail-Adresse: 

_editiert. Bitte NUB beachten. cu, Sascha/Admin_


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Dialer --> HAS Erbitte Hilfe*



			
				Klaus Schöner schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn wir gegen dieses Unternehmen etwas machen könnten.



Nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts werdet "IHR" tun können, außer dass Ihr Euch schadlos haltet durch Rückhalt und Widerspruch der Forderung.
Aber tröstet Euch - stellvertretend für alle Betroffenen hat das LKA Hamburg, im Auftrag der StA Hamburg, die (zumindest strafrechtlich erforderlichen) Maßnahmen vorige Woche bereits mit einem Ortstermin gekrönt, siehe dazu diesen Thread 
> HIER <.


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2004)

@ Klaus Schöner,

jetzt lese ich erst einmal Deinen Betreff: _"Dialer --> HAS Erbitte Hilfe"_.
Die HAS gibt es schon seit einem guten halben Jahr nimmer: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/040628_01.php


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2004)

*Tele hansa & Media works*

Hallo Ihr Geschädigten, auch ich habe heute die zweite Mahnung erhalten.
Datiert vom 7.12.04, also scheint die Firma Media works noch recht aktiv zu sein. Hat jemand schon eine Gerichtsverhandlung gehabt ?
Was ist dabei herausgekommen ?
Eine kurze Antwort wäre nett.

Grüsse Guenther


----------



## technofreak (12 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Tele hansa & Media works*



			
				guenther46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand schon eine Gerichtsverhandlung gehabt ?
> Was ist dabei herausgekommen ?



Nach unserer Kenntnissen ist es bisher noch nicht einmal  zu einem gerichtlichen
 Mahnbescheid gekommen, dies geht üblicherweise einem Prozess voraus. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

hier habt ihr eine musterantwort an die media work gmbh, wg unberechtigter forderungen....


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir beziehen uns auf Ihre Rechnung vom xx.xx.2004, in dem Sie einen Betrag von 49,00 Euro für eine Serviceleistung verlangen.

Wir haben jedoch nach unserer Überzeugung keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen geschlossen und Ihren Service nicht genutzt. Daher sind wir nicht bereit, Ihre Forderung zu begleichen.

Sollten Sie dennoch der Auffassung sein, dass es zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen und damit einen gültigen Vertrag gibt, fordern wir Sie auf, den Nachweis zu erbringen, welches Angebot Sie uns in welcher Weise und zu welchem Zeitpunkt gemacht haben, und wie und wann wir dieses Angebot angenommen haben.

Hilfsweise fechten wir den Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung an.

Des Weiteren teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir den Vorgang an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hoffe es nützt euch etwas

viele grüße aus berlin


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2004)

:dafuer: 





			
				karin schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir beziehen uns auf Ihre Rechnung vom xx.xx.200x, in dem Sie einen Betrag von xx,xx Euro für eine Serviceleistung verlangen.
> 
> ...


Bis hierhin klingt das sehr gut, doch...





			
				karin schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir den Vorgang an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet haben.


...das interessiert eigentlich gar niemanden, würde ich ggf. weglassen.


----------



## Angie (7 Januar 2005)

*Media Work GmbH*

Hallo! 
Mein kleinerer Bruder (14 Jahre) hat im Internet gesurft. Er ist auf eine Seite der Media Work GmbH gekommen und hat dort eine andere Adresse eingegeben und sollte dann seinen Nummer des Personalausweises eingeben zur Bestätigung das er schon 18 ist. Da er aber keinen hat konnte er das nicht machen und ist raus gegangen. Zwei Tage später haben wir eine Rechnung in Höhe von 49 Euro bekommen. Heute ist die erste Mahnung gekommen. Außerdem hat meine Mutter Einspruch eingelegt und Media Work hat mit einem Rechtsanwalt gedroht! Müssen wir bezahlen? Gebt uns mal ein paar Tips. LG Angie


----------



## BenTigger (7 Januar 2005)

*Re: Media Work GmbH*



			
				Angie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Mein kleinerer Bruder (14 Jahre) hat im Internet gesurft. Er ist auf eine Seite der Media Work GmbH gekommen und hat dort eine andere Adresse eingegeben


Hi Angie, 

wie... eine andere Adresse eingegeben.  Was verstehst du unter einer anderen Adresse??  nur um mal klarzustellen... hat er eine "falsche" Adresse eingegeben oder richtige Adresse nur mit "Papas"  Namen??

Irgendwie hat er doch Eure Adresse angegeben, denn sonst würde ja die Post nicht so ankommen oder?


----------

